# Totally hopeless



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Anybody even unable to function, shower, eat... ? I don't feel myself at all!!! I know this is not me, PLEASE HELP!


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh how I understand!! You know I understand. I am a pile of limbs and that's all. It's so horrible. I feel like I am dying/ dead/ going through hell and all of the above.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

And yet I don't even FEEL it!!! How am I suppose to help myself?? I seem so calm, like my body is storing all the anxiety inside. I didn't have a relief in a year. I barely talk. There's nothing in my head. PLEASE HELP!!! I am dying and there's nobody to die! I am beyond hopeless!


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

There is no known cure for DP, but it definitely fluctuates and goes away for some people. You should try making a list of all the things you can do about it and then exhausting all of those options, then finding some new ones. If it feels as psychologically painful as you say, do what you can to stop it. If you are in such an unpleasant state, perhaps try therapy.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> There is no known cure for DP


Sorry, but this is incorrect. There've been therapists successfully treating this condition for decades.

I don't know why a few people around here keep saying "there is no known cure for dp." It's a lie and does nothing but take peoples hope of recovery away.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Zed said:


> I don't know why a few people around here keep saying "there is no known cure for dp."


because its true? whats the cure?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah, I am also interested


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

It's not something that is necessarily cured like the flu, but suffering from it can go away, as we see in Recovery Stories. Mental health is cured, but to think of grappling with it as having the flu might not be helpful.


----------



## Dp123 (Feb 3, 2016)

> Headectomy


lol I knew it was a joke, made me laugh. Don't know if you ever watched Futurama but the head in jars bit. lol.



> There is no known cure for DP, but it definitely fluctuates and goes away for some people. You should try making a list of all the things you can do about it and then exhausting all of those options, then finding some new ones. If it feels as psychologically painful as you say, do what you can to stop it. If you are in such an unpleasant state, perhaps try therapy.


This is absolutely correct. It can go away. I think the only 'cure' for it is to try to not let it dominate you, try to battle through it and to get on with your life as much as you possibly can. I know that's incredibly hard to do with the way it fucks up your brain and vision, but it's the only thing I know I did that got rid of it for me. I didn't take any meds (other than a brief and regretable stint of about a week on anti-depressants) and I just battled through it as well as I could. I won't say I ignored it because that simply isn't possible, but I just refused to let it dominate me. Try to find the beauty in the small things that you can, remind yourself every day that you can at least make a positive impact on other peoples lives, and in that way at least you are achieving something.

It's an extremely tough, unpleasant and terrifying condition but it can go away and you can be normal again.


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

thy said:


> because its true? whats the cure?


Im a long time looker here, and i Can tell you that yours constant negativity will never result in anything good. There is no cure for a broken leg either, only time and rest. Most people recover from this and if you go read some recoverystories you will see long time suffers says that dp only start to lift when they stopped being negative. You're using every awake moment in this site complaining and taking hope from people who's on the right direction. Stop complaining start living.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

TimMis said:


> Im a long time looker here, and i Can tell you that yours constant negativity will never result in anything good. There is no cure for a broken leg either, only time and rest. Most people recover from this and if you go read some recoverystories you will see long time suffers says that dp only start to lift when they stopped being negative. You're using every awake moment in this site complaining and taking hope from people who's on the right direction. Stop complaining start living.


Hallelujah! Thanks TimMis. There's far too much negativity on this site and saying ridiculous things like 'there is no known cure for dp' is only one example. Spending some time talking about the things that help people would be far more beneficial

Apparently there's no known cure for the common cold either, or influenza, or depression, or anxiety. Isn't it amazing people recover from those things all the time and are indeed considered cured?

To the OP. Your first and best port of call to start recovering from debilitating DP is to find a dissociation trained counsellor or therapist and start with them.


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

Zed said:


> Hallelujah! Thanks TimMis. There's far too much negativity on this site and saying ridiculous things like 'there is no known cure for dp' is only one example. Spending some time talking about the things that help people would be far more beneficial
> 
> Apparently there's no known cure for the common cold either, or influenza, or depression, or anxiety. Isn't it amazing people recover from those things all the time and are indeed considered cured?
> 
> To the OP. Your first and best port of call to start recovering from debilitating DP is to find a dissociation trained counsellor or therapist and start with them.


I'm convinced that negativity alone is enough to keep dp alive for most suffers.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Zed said:


> Sorry, but this is incorrect. There've been therapists successfully treating this condition for decades.
> 
> I don't know why a few people around here keep saying "there is no known cure for dp." It's a lie and does nothing but take peoples hope of recovery away.


The dpersonlisation research unit in London issued a book about how to deal with this issue. In the book, the researchers say: there is no treatment so far for this disorder


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

hopefuluk2 said:


> The dpersonlisation research unit in London issued a book about how to deal with this issue. In the book, the researchers say: there is no treatment so far for this disorder


But People recover ...... ? Actually most people recover


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

I think the definition of cure in the medicine or psychiatry etc. is different. When they say a cure, it means one cure or method that will work on everyone or at least on a high enough percentage of ill people. Depression, OCD etc. even cancer don't have a cure in this meaning, too, but people get rid of it. Thus there is no definite cure for dp but people recover from it.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

hopefuluk2 said:


> The dpersonlisation research unit in London issued a book about how to deal with this issue. In the book, the researchers say: there is no treatment so far for this disorder


What the researchers say is not true at all. As I said, therapists have been successfully treating this and other dissociative disorders for decades. They follow a treatment plan developed over many years.

So let me get this right - The dp research unit in London (after all their years of research) tell us 'there is no treatment for dp', 'there is no known cure' and they also tell us ' we don't know what dp is'. And this is coming from one of the 'leading authorities on dp research'. Yeah.. I'd be putting all my faith into these guys! NOT!

What a joke and a complete waste of funding that place is.... No wonder it's falling apart.

Spend some time finding people who can actually help. They're out there; you just have to put in the effort to find them.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

TimMis said:


> Im a long time looker here, and i Can tell you that yours constant negativity will never result in anything good. There is no cure for a broken leg either, only time and rest. Most people recover from this and if you go read some recoverystories you will see long time suffers says that dp only start to lift when they stopped being negative. You're using every awake moment in this site complaining and taking hope from people who's on the right direction. Stop complaining start living.


I have no idea what half of this comment is about. I'm sorry that you find me stating facts to be so distressing. I find it particularly annoying when people like Zed say things that are clearly false, I was merely pointing that out. I prefer to deal with facts rather than delusions.

Zed was suggesting that there is a cure for DP which there clearly isn't. If someone happens to recover from DP by doing TRE exercises, which someone recently seems to have done, it doesn't mean TRE is a cure for DP. You even seem to agree with me seeing as you have "liked" nomads comment above. You seem to be fairly incoherent in your thinking.


----------



## TimMis (Mar 21, 2016)

thy said:


> I have no idea what half of this comment is about. I'm sorry that you find me stating facts to be so distressing. I find it particularly annoying when people like Zed say things that are clearly false, I was merely pointing that out. I prefer to deal with facts rather than delusions.
> 
> Zed was suggesting that there is a cure for DP which there clearly isn't. If someone happens to recover from DP by doing TRE exercises, which someone recently seems to have done, it doesn't mean TRE is a cure for DP. You even seem to agree with me seeing as you have "liked" nomads comment above. You seem to be fairly incoherent in your thinking.


My point is that I only see you complaining. Being negative and searching for a quick fix. There is no specific cure but there is a cure. The cure is definitely not to being so negative and irritable as you seems to be. You are comment with negative stuff every single day, no wonder your brain is tired. No offense, really, but have you seen anyone recover with that attitude?


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

thy said:


> I have no idea what half of this comment is about. I'm sorry that you find me stating facts to be so distressing. I find it particularly annoying when people like Zed say things that are clearly false, I was merely pointing that out. I prefer to deal with facts rather than delusions.
> 
> Zed was suggesting that there is a cure for DP which there clearly isn't. If someone happens to recover from DP by doing TRE exercises, which someone recently seems to have done, it doesn't mean TRE is a cure for DP. You even seem to agree with me seeing as you have "liked" nomads comment above. You seem to be fairly incoherent in your thinking.


The word 'cure' obviously can be interpreted in different ways and has been done to death on this site over the years. I'm not saying there's a grand unified treatment (cure all) at all. There are many different ways people heal from this disorder.

Hit me with some of your facts.

What are you referring to when you say delusions?

It's sad to me to see so many ppl here in complete denial, searching for that quick fix - which doesn't exist. Unfortunately there is no easy way out and you sure ain't gonna find it listening to the 'experts' at the London dp clinic. They have virtually nothing of any help to offer anybody.

Over the past few years there's been a few dissociation aware therapists come onto this site. They don't last long because they're not interested in fighting this deeply entrenched warped culture of 'meds are our saviour'. They know all too well the primary treatment needs to be therapy. Meds destroy more lives than anything...


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

TimMis said:


> My point is that I only see you complaining. Being negative and searching for a quick fix. There is no specific cure but there is a cure. The cure is definitely not to being so negative and irritable as you seems to be. You are comment with negative stuff every single day, no wonder your brain is tired. No offense, really, but have you seen anyone recover with that attitude?


I'm not sure where all these complaining comments are that you keep talking about. What have I said that makes you think I'm searching for a quick fix?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> I was making a joke, hence the smileys. Headectomy means having your head cut off! That's why it's a cure all.
> 
> :lol:


The woman who devised the therapy I'm going into says that therapy doesn't work on dead people.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

hi your best bet is to watch marilny monroe movies


----------

